

Ask HN: Do you think this is an AI generated answer? - csomar
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Are_trees_self_aware
Edit: What made me more suspicious is the following<p>Question: Is this a genuine question. If so, then please examine the response. If not so, then please ignore the response.
======
qbrass
It's hard to tell, AI has reached the level of intelligence of crazy people
and trolls. It could just be a sentient tree.

What's interesting is that there have been at least a dozen revisions, and
nobody's bothered to change the ampersands to D's.

